

Turing's sunflower - jnotarstefano
http://jacquerie.github.io/sunflower/

======
symmetricsaurus
Vi Hart made an excellent series of videos related to plants and Fibonacci
numbers. Here is the first one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahXIMUkSXX0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahXIMUkSXX0).
Links to the other ones can be found in the description.

~~~
laumars
I absolutely love Hart's presentation style in that video. It's so refreshing
to see maths presented at a decent pace but still be easy to follow. And the
quirkiness of the delivery only serves to make those videos more watchable.

Thank you for the recommendation. I'll definitely be subscribing to her
channel :)

------
abecedarius
I made another toy like this:
[http://wry.me/hacking/powersp.html](http://wry.me/hacking/powersp.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllotaxis#Phyllotaxis_and_ma...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllotaxis#Phyllotaxis_and_mathematics)
for links to more of the math.

------
sharmajai
Looks like this is what Nest Protect uses for its mesh design:
[https://nest.com/smoke-co-alarm/life-with-nest-
protect/](https://nest.com/smoke-co-alarm/life-with-nest-protect/)

------
statik_42
Fascinating stuff, thanks for sharing!

------
mrcactu5
z_{n+1} = (1 - 1/q^2)z_n where z_n are the continued fraction approximations
of the square of the Golden ratio phi^-2

